# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  العلوم والتكنولوجيا تلغي قرارفصل طالب على خلفية توزيعه ملصق تضامني

## L A R A

الغت ادارة جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا قرار فصل احد طلبتها وهو لؤي عزب علي خليفة على خلفية توزيعه منشورا في الجامعة حيث رحبت الحملة الوطنية من اجل الطلبة "ذبحتنونا " بالقرار واعتبرته انتصارا للحريات الطلابية وجاء ذلك في بيان اصدرته الحملة وفيما يلي نصه ا:

بيان الحملة:

استجابة لمطالب الحملة الوطنية من أجل حقوق الطلبة " ذبحتونا " وتأكيداً على وعيه لطبيعة الواقع الطلابي ، قام مجلس عمداء جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا بإلغاء عقوبة الفصل لمدة عام كامل والتي كان قد أوقعها بحق الطالب لؤي عزب على خلفية ( الاشتباه ) توزيعه ملصق تضامناً من أهالي غزة ، كما قام المجلس بإلغاء الغرامة المالية على الطالب نفسه ، وكنا في الحملة الوطنية من أجل حقوق الطلبة \" ذبحتونا \" قد أثرنا قضية الطالب لؤي عزب بعد أن تقدم بشكوى رسمية للحملة ، حيث خاطبت الحملة عميد شؤون الطلبة الدكتور حسن البون الذي وجدناه متفهماً لقضية الطالب وأبدى استعداده التام بالتعاون مع الحملة لحل قضيته بما يضمن مصلحة الطالب الأكاديمية .

إننا في الحملة الوطنية من أجل حقوق الطلبة " ذبحتونا " نؤكد على ما يلي : 

1_ تقديرنا الكبير للتعاون الذي أبداه عميد شؤون الطلبة بشكل خاص ومجلس العمداء بشكل عام في حل هذه القضية التي كانت ستؤدي إلى تشويه سمعة إحدى جامعاتنا الأردنية (العلوم والتكنولوجيا ) .
2_ إن تراجع إدارة الجامعة عن قرارها دليل واضح على مشروعية مطالب الحملة وصدقيتها في تبنيها لقضايا الطلبة ومتابعة هذه القضايا بشكل حثيث ، وأن الحملة كانت وستبقى العنوان الذي يلجأ إليه الطلبة ويدافع عن قضاياهم ويتبنى مطالبهم ويناضل من أجل استرداد حقوقهم وعلى رأسها إقامة الاتحاد العام لطلبة الأردن \" الإطار النقابي الجامع للطلبة \" .
3_ إننا في الوقت الذي نثمن فيه موقف إدارة جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا ، فإننا نرى أن القضية لم تنتهي بإلغاء العقوبة ، فالمطلوب هو مراجعة حقيقية وشاملة لأنظمة التأديب في الجامعات من على أرضية إعطاء الطلبة حرية العمل الطلابي وإلغاء كافة الأنظمة والقوانين التي تحد من هذه الحرية ، فلا يجوز أن تبقى مواد في هذه الأنظمة تعطي العمادة الحق في فصل الطالب لتوزيعه منشور أو ملصق !!! .
تتوجه الحملة بالشكر إلى كافة الجهات التي وقفت إلى جانبها في قضية الطالب لؤي عزب ونخص بالذكر المركز الوطني لحقوق الإنسان ونقابة المهندسين الزراعيين ووسائل الإعلام ، كما تشكر الحملة طلبة جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الذين وقفوا إلى جانب زميلهم في محنته هذه ، وكل من ساهم في إثارة هذه القضية للرأي العام ولدى أصحاب القرار .

معاً من أجل إسقاط نظام التأديب العام

لجنة المتابعة للحملة الوطنية من أجل حقوق الطلبة 
\" ذبــحـــتــــونـــــــــــــا \" 
عمان في 11 حزيران 2008

----------


## العالي عالي

الف مبروك للطالب لؤي على قرار اعادته للجامعة

----------

